# WA netted dragon prices!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## lizardman59 (Oct 16, 2010)

yesterday i went into reptile traders and i saw netteds for 150 each WTH way over priced tell me how much you got yours for


----------



## Megzz (Oct 16, 2010)

Really they have netteds now?? Thanks for letting me know *time to set up enclosure*

I dont know how much they're 'supposed' to be but I know I'll pay that.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 16, 2010)

Judging on the time of year im guessing they were adults/sub-adults, if so $150 is a reasonable price imo that I would pay for a quality netted


----------



## jinin (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah decent price.


----------



## hornet (Oct 16, 2010)

I dont know what netteds normally go for over there but to me that sounds like a good price, going by the prices of some of the other stuff over there


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks you guys i didnt really know about netted dragons and they were preety small so i was like what the hell but thanks for telling me also you guys it was 150 per hatchling so they were only like 2 or 3 weeks old


----------



## Megzz (Oct 16, 2010)

I doubt they would be selling them at that age...


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 16, 2010)

i dont know how old for sure but that was it at the shop have a look on their website and have a look


----------



## Megzz (Oct 16, 2010)

Their website hasn't been updated in ages, I might go into the shop and have a look next week


----------



## Niall (Oct 16, 2010)

$150 is really cheap for Western Netted Dragons for WA, around half a year ago they are $250ea (adults and hatchlings) and plenty people bought them.


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 16, 2010)

sorry didnt know


----------

